
Why You Should Consider Ditching Your Car or Bike for an Electric Bike - jseliger
https://slate.com/business/2018/02/e-bikes-could-be-the-next-big-thing.html
======
notjtrig
I replaced mine with a 48v 1000w 12amh fat tire bike. Pretty satisfied with
the decision, it's a lot faster and cheaper but I've only put 1000 miles on it
in the past year.

------
cimmanom
Which will still get you mowed down on unprotected bike lanes (or streets
without protected bike lanes). And confiscated / fined in NYC. Oh well.

